#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Suporte para servidor web e ispconfig.

## MPFER

Estou procurando alguém para me dar um suporte em um servidor web com ispconfig para gerenciar.
Gostaria de saber o valor que será cobrado para esse serviço.

Contato: 
email: [email protected]
skype: marcospaulo-heliodora

----------


## Genis

tenta falar com o Marcos (17) 997.924.703 vivo

----------


## fhayashi

Que região está?

----------


## Genis

interior de SP, em catanduva.

----------


## MPFER

Genis, boa noite! já liguei varias vezes, e chama até cair. Teria outro contato dele?

----------


## dadatrovo

> Genis, boa noite! já liguei varias vezes, e chama até cair. Teria outro contato dele?


faz contato antes por zap, de repente ele acha que é trot.

----------

